# Chains for dips



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I've seen the same type of chains in youtube videos and also at a gym I went to. They look like the ones Branch Warren uses in the video:






Anyone know how much they weigh? I think they might be standard size and weight for being sold as weightlifting chains. Thanks.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw this, cant be any good for your neck, whats wrong with a weight belt.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Irondan said:


> I saw this, cant be any good for your neck, whats wrong with a weight belt.


 Helps pull you forward to incorporate the chest more.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Could call the gym and ask? I'm sure they would be happy to help.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I know the chains at my gym are 18kg at the top.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Could call the gym and ask? I'm sure they would be happy to help.


 No, that makes too much sense, better to ask strangers on a forum.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> No, that makes too much sense, better to ask strangers on a forum.


 Probably for the best. Judging from the majority of gym staff I see your reply would probably be something stupid along the lines of 'eeerrr what chains?' anyway. :lol:


----------

